# Fireplace mantle speakers



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Evening Folks,

What would you say are the best small powered speakers that will fit on a fireplace mantle (4.5 inchs deep) to enhance or replace the internal speakers of a TV. There is a cavity above the fireplace that currently holds a 35 inch CRT, this will be replaced with a new Sharp LCD. There is will be room behind the TV for a bass/power unit if that is the best way to go, as long as it doesn't affect the TV picture


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The Audioengine 2 will fit only extending over the mantle by abut an inch.

http://audioengineusa.com/Store/Audioengine-2#overview


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Look into soundbars. They are made to fit under a FP display.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Ditto on the A2s, but you'll want a sub either way.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't use a soundbar. The DVD and Cable box sit under the TV


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

A speaker close to a LCD screen shouldn't affect the picture as they could an old CRT. DENNIS


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Magnetic shielding?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Audioengines are video shielded so will work even with your old CRT. LCDs are not affected by unshielded loudspeakers.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Andre said:


> Evening Folks,
> 
> What would you say are the best small powered speakers that will fit on a fireplace mantle (4.5 inchs deep) to enhance or replace the internal speakers of a TV.


"The best" is a tall order, with prices all over the place. If you are considering mounting in the fireplace wall the Genelec's Architectural Series is about as good as it gets. The Genelec AIW25 and the larger AIW26 2-way active speakers may be one of the finest, with a price tag to match.

http://www.genelec-ht.com/products/architectural/


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

In wall speakers would comprimise the building envelope, can't do it. Its either a small speaker on the narrow mantle or live with the TVs speakers. There is lots of room behind the TV for a bass unit (small one) as long as it won't vibrate the TV making it fall.

I have been thinking of the Audioengine 2s above or a Bose Cinemate II


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Andre said:


> In wall speakers would comprimise the building envelope, can't do it.


You're initial posting asked for the 'best speakers' so that is what I was considering when I offered a in wall speaker solution. :scratch:I didn't mean to tap your turntable. If you don't like the idea that is your choice and fine with me.

If compromising the 'building envelope' is your truly your concern about using architectural speakers, there are ways around it by sealing the area off where the speaker is to be installed with a recessed box of taped and mudded D/W, or any material of choice to install your speakers into. More than likely the area where your fireplace is framed and installed is built within your 'building envelope' so it will not make any difference either way. And you will have better sound than Bose cube speakers, which is not the 'best'.:bigsmile:


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Mirage Uni-theater is an LCR that would work, place a small receiver like say the marantz sr-1501 behind it and you have a decent LCR setup that will be a vast improvement over the built in tv speakers.


----------

